# PSU Calculator from MSI (New)?



## Polarman (Dec 23, 2008)

I just notice this on MSI's website:

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=power

I never saw this before. It gave me a score of 536W for my current rig. 

Good thing i have a decent PSU.


----------



## Homeless (Dec 23, 2008)

310 watts for my system.  Too bad it doesn't allow calculating overclocked voltages


----------



## proletariandan (Dec 23, 2008)

311 Watts for my rig, which never breaks 200W at peak load despite the CPU being overclocked (though not overvolted).

A nice tool which still overestimates but nothing like you see on retail boxes. I think the 3870 recommends a 400-450W PSU :lol:


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 23, 2008)

646!!! Watts. I dont think its true but then again...


----------



## Polarman (Dec 23, 2008)

Better be safe then sorry i guess.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

524 Watts! with my system specs.  Could be close I guess...


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 23, 2008)

611 Watts for my rig. I agree with everyone else, that it would be nice to factor in an overclock.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

Woody112 said:


> 611 Watts for my rig. I agree with everyone else, that it would be nice to factor in an overclock.



I still think your PSU has headroom!   Those PCP&C are killer!


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 23, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> I still think your PSU has headroom!   Those PCP&C are killer!



Ya just a little.
It was that or a Corsair! Their both potent.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

Damn.. mine says 641..I guess I better upgrade this 400 watt PS then.

Good post Polarman its nice to see a more user friendly program.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 23, 2008)

240 .. im wasting this tx750


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 23, 2008)

411 here.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol... it says 533 Watts which is waaaaay off target. The actual max on my system is 385w full load..

EDIT: And thats with a overclocked 2900XT..


----------



## 3xploit (Dec 23, 2008)

384 watts for me


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 23, 2008)

372w for my rig and 359w for my girlfriends.


And I somehow think this is meant to show you what PSU you should have....not what your sytem will be using...as you dont want to use more than 75%~ of your PSUs rated output so AsRocks PSU should have a 550w~ PSU but his system will only use 385w.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2008)

412w for my new rig


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 23, 2008)

359w


----------



## a_ump (Dec 23, 2008)

362 for mine, htough once i get a 9800GTX+ it jumps to 412, good to 560 though ^_^


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

lol, thats nice, to see that you have the choice to choose s PII chip.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 23, 2008)

349. Maybe my 750W is overkill?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 23, 2008)

this is total BS...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 23, 2008)

both my computers are crazy high...


----------



## NeSeNVi (Dec 23, 2008)

Why there are two GF 7600GS?




First AGP, second PCI-E or first standard clocked, second overclocked?


----------



## silkstone (Dec 23, 2008)

375w for me - god job i have a decent 490w psu.
Rates it as 540w if i add another HD4850, so my PSU should till be good for that, but it doesn't take overcloking into account.

Also i think the additional PCI-E Slots doesn't mean for other GC, it's for physX cards, etc.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 23, 2008)

aCid888* said:


> 372w for my rig and 359w for my girlfriends.
> 
> 
> *And I somehow think this is meant to show you what PSU you should have....not what your sytem will be using...as you dont want to use more than 75%~ of your PSUs rated output so AsRocks PSU should have a 550w~ PSU but his system will only use 385w.*




^- Read maybe?


----------



## FilipM (Dec 23, 2008)

374W for me...and I have an 800W PSU...right...


----------



## Boyfriend (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine is only 146 Watts.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> this is total BS...



Seems like for each 260's you have, you add 300W. So the extra 2 = 600W.

Now that's a bug for sure.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 23, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> 646!!! Watts. I dont think its true but then again...



Whoa!! That's 4 watts close to max of ur psu. Corsair  TX650.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 23, 2008)

554w for me... glad i got that 1000w now 
now for an HD4870X2 i think and a new mobo that does 2X 16X pice


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2008)

Im not liking this:

367 watt : 3870XT
517 watt : 8800GTX

Someone tell me thats wrong, please. Getting my 8800GTX in afew days.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 24, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> Im not liking this:
> 
> 367 watt : 3870XT
> 517 watt : 8800GTX
> ...



For some reason the nvidia cards psu requirements are all higher then usual.

The dam 4870x2 it said was 2** something watts. :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2008)

hmm.. Best be out, don't feel comfortable using 89% of my power...


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Seems like for each 260's you have, you add 300W. So the extra 2 = 600W.
> 
> Now that's a bug for sure.



Lol but that still leaves 500+w for the rest of his system...  The Calc is BS and is way over, probably to protect there asses if some thing went wrong.


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 24, 2008)

392 Watts


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 24, 2008)

aCid888* said:


> 372w for my rig and 359w for my girlfriends.
> 
> 
> And I somehow think this is meant to show you what PSU you should have....not what your system will be using...as you don't want to use more than 75%~ of your PSUs rated output so AsRocks PSU should have a 550w~ PSU but his system will only use 385w.



I'll quote myself again just in case you missed it Asrock.


Work out your scores..you'll see the ratio and my method of thinking is pretty much accurate.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 24, 2008)

it gave me 601watt


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2008)

aCid888* said:


> I'll quote myself again just in case you missed it Asrock.
> 
> 
> Work out your scores..you'll see the ratio and my method of thinking is pretty much accurate.



Oops....  Yes that be about right as if i do it as 2x 2900XT it comes too 733w.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2008)

461 Watts!

But, they don't list Opterons so the processor isn't correct...


According to this site: http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine

Server is at: 506w
Desktop is at: 392w

Big variation between the two sites. :x


----------



## MRCL (Dec 24, 2008)

590. Another calculator posted somewhere here showed me 631...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 24, 2008)

Don't think its accurate at all. This gives me 391Watts while another site gave me somewhere close to 600Watts big difference but that could me since I choose the HD3870 and not the HD3870X2 considering it has every GPU listed on there but that.

It doesn't compensate for the size of the Fans (120cm, 90cm, etc...) nor if it has LED's or not as well as the increase in voltage I have manually given to the CPU from the default 1.300 Volts to 1.485 Volts.

Just my 2cents. I would hate for someone to use this to really buy there PSU and then find out it fails.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 24, 2008)

aCid888* said:


> I'll quote myself again just in case you missed it Asrock.
> 
> 
> Work out your scores..you'll see the ratio and my method of thinking is pretty much accurate.




Yes guys REMEMBER IT GIVES YOU THE RECOMMENDED PSU, NOT HOW MUCH POWER YOU ARE USING.

(sorry about the big letters, some peeps are still getting confused)


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 24, 2008)

Its way off.

Take the system from this review:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4850_IceQ4/24.html and put it in the calculator. 

W1zzards tests say 208W @ peak, MSI's calc says 370W.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2008)

679w for me


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 24, 2008)

1217 Watts is what I got on the calculator which is about right. Now, assuming that they are trying to keep you at 50% for normal load ratings, it makes sense. I measured my system at the wall and it draws about 800 Watts or actual internal use of about 650 Watts or so. You could get away with a smaller PSU but it will run hotter and less efficient and use more electricity negating any saved dollars on the cheaper PSU. Spend now or spend later.


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## aCid888* (Dec 25, 2008)

aCid888* said:


> And I somehow think this is meant to show you what PSU you should have....not what your sytem will be using...as you dont want to use more than 75%~ of your PSUs rated output so AsRocks PSU should have a 550w~ PSU but his system will only use 385w.




For the confused.


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 25, 2008)

339 Watts! for me :O


----------



## AsRock (Dec 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted by aCid888*  View Post
> And I somehow think this is meant to show you what PSU you should have....not what your sytem will be using...as you dont want to use more than 75%~ of your PSUs rated output so AsRocks PSU should have a 550w~ PSU but his system will only use 385w.
> 
> For the confused.



Well i went for efficiency while gaming and if i went for CF based on this review.
http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTM2OSw0LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

Never mind the quility of the PSU.  Maybe if i thought i'd never go CF a lower wattage one i might of gone for.  I should be good for the 5870 if not the x2. BUT gotta see about that as power usage is a concern but so is my gaming needs haha.


----------



## zaqwsx (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice mine says 506watts!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 25, 2008)

842 watts??? Don't tell them I am running the system off an Antec 500D and it only draws 390 watts max 24/7


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 25, 2008)

383 watts for mine,not too bad,my 520 psu is fine then.


----------

